# Seguimento Situação Especial 24 - 26 Nov. 2006



## Minho (23 Nov 2006 às 19:30)

Abro este tópico para fazermos o seguimento do evento especial... 

Está mesmos às portas de Portugal, não dou mais que 1h para começar de novo a chover em Braga.


----------



## ACalado (23 Nov 2006 às 19:36)

certamente irá cair muita precipitação num curto espaço de tempo  o que irá fazer transbordar os taludes de alguns rios... axo que as medidas de prevenção já toda a gente a sabe  
vamos aguardar o desenrolar da situação.


----------



## Minho (23 Nov 2006 às 19:45)

No porto 80 litros praticamente em 24 horas


----------



## Minho (23 Nov 2006 às 20:14)

*Situação Especial 24 - 26 Nov. 2006*

Aviso da Protecção Civil


*http://www2.snbpc.pt/portal/page?_pageid=55,52015&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL&id=3826*


----------



## Fil (23 Nov 2006 às 20:20)

Por aqui tudo calmo por agora, vento fraco, muitas nuvens mas nada de chuva. A acção só deverá começar daqui a umas 3h por cá. Temperatura de 9,9ºC e pressão de 1003,5 hpa, a descer a um ritmo de -1,1 hPa/hr.


----------



## Fil (23 Nov 2006 às 21:03)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui tudo calmo por agora, vento fraco, muitas nuvens mas nada de chuva. A acção só deverá começar daqui a umas 3h por cá. Temperatura de 9,9ºC e pressão de 1003,5 hpa, a descer a um ritmo de -1,1 hPa/hr.



Mas qual 3h qual quê  já está a chover com força!


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Nov 2006 às 21:04)

*Re: Situação Especial 24 - 26 Nov. 2006*



Minho disse:


> Aviso da Protecção Civil
> 
> 
> *http://www2.snbpc.pt/portal/page?_pageid=55,52015&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL&id=3826*



Já veio o menaço do SNBPC a televisao agr durante o telejornal mostar o chapéu..Não se percebe o porquê de eles virem sp d chapelinho a televisao...Será que no sitio d onde eles falam é solarengo?


----------



## Hugo Santos (23 Nov 2006 às 21:16)

Chove à cerca de 20 minutos em azeitão, chuva moderada a forte...


----------



## Minho (23 Nov 2006 às 21:26)

*Re: Situação Especial 24 - 26 Nov. 2006*

    
Parece que pertence aos GOE   


Tiagofsky disse:


> Já veio o menaço do SNBPC a televisao agr durante o telejornal mostar o chapéu..Não se percebe o porquê de eles virem sp d chapelinho a televisao...Será que no sitio d onde eles falam é solarengo?


----------



## Minho (23 Nov 2006 às 21:28)

Olha só que estranho a pressão subiu em Braga, estava em 1002 subiu para 1003hPa    e chuva? népias


----------



## ACalado (23 Nov 2006 às 21:31)

Minho disse:


> Olha só que estranho a pressão subiu em Braga, estava em 1002 subiu para 1003hPa    e chuva? népias



por aqui e o oposto, chove bem, o vento ja se sente com algumas rajadas 
a parte pior ainda nao chegou ate nos


----------



## Luis França (23 Nov 2006 às 21:48)

Aqui nas Azenhas já chove torrencialmente, as ruas estao completamente alagadas, com rajadas moderadas de vento, o mar ruge lá fora. Já chegou a primeira linha da frente. Chiça, chove como o raio.


----------



## Santos (23 Nov 2006 às 22:00)

Aqui chovem "picaretas"  
16,1ºC , 1007 Hpa


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Nov 2006 às 22:09)

Para já aqui no Porto nada d anormal..14.7ºC e 1002 hPa(a descer) sem chuba...!


----------



## Hugo Santos (23 Nov 2006 às 22:14)

Em Azeitao aumentou a intensidade da chuva, o vento mantem-se fraco.


----------



## Rog (23 Nov 2006 às 22:20)

Ao fim da tarde, por volta das 18h segundo este modelo, a chuva será intensa na Madeira.


----------



## dj_alex (23 Nov 2006 às 22:22)

Por Madrid tudo seco    ....amanha também deve cair alguma precipitação por aqui...vamos a ver...

Tirem boas fotos por aí...


----------



## Rog (23 Nov 2006 às 22:23)

As condições por aqui, o dia foi de sol de céu limpo, bem quente (não tive oportunidade de ver a temperatura), neste momento o céu começa a ficar nublado, sem vento, sem chuva, tudo calmo...


----------



## tomalino (23 Nov 2006 às 22:24)

Autêntico dilúvio em Lisboa! 
Tive que ir a Santos quando começou a chover torrencialmente, as ruas ficaram autênticos rios em poucos minutos 
Tenho que começar a levar a máquina no carro, pois valia a pena ter filmado 
A chuva durou cerca de 40 minutos, por isso aposto que caíram mais de 20mm na última hora


----------



## Iceberg (23 Nov 2006 às 22:30)

Aqui em Braga, por muito estranho que pareça, está tudo muito, mas mesmo muito calmo, nem vento, nem chuva, nada de nada ... o que quererá dizer isto?


----------



## thunder-storm (23 Nov 2006 às 22:30)

boas...sou novo por aqui....mas já estive a ver este forum mt interessante... ...não sei se é necessário fazer alg apiresentação...se sim..digam onde pois eu não encontrei  

bem..aqui pelo centro-norte...a chuva tem sido a espaços forte...e o vento a espaços tb forte...mas para já nada de anormal...


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 22:34)

thunder-storm disse:


> boas...sou novo por aqui....mas já estive a ver este forum mt interessante... ...não sei se é necessário fazer alg apiresentação...se sim..digam onde pois eu não encontrei
> 
> bem..aqui pelo centro-norte...a chuva tem sido a espaços forte...e o vento a espaços tb forte...mas para já nada de anormal...



De que zona és?

Desde já dou as boas vindas a mais um novo menbro


----------



## Santos (23 Nov 2006 às 22:34)

thunder-storm disse:


> boas...sou novo por aqui....mas já estive a ver este forum mt interessante... ...não sei se é necessário fazer alg apiresentação...se sim..digam onde pois eu não encontrei
> 
> bem..aqui pelo centro-norte...a chuva tem sido a espaços forte...e o vento a espaços tb forte...mas para já nada de anormal...



Olá Thunder-storm,   aqui está o link para as apresentações
www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&highlight=apresenta%E7%E3o


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 22:45)

E prontos lá colocaram tudo a laranja, menos Évora, não percebo pq  , mas o laranja não vai chegar amigos, infelizmente. Oh Kim faz lá ai um mapa da avisos como deve de ser


----------



## thunder-storm (23 Nov 2006 às 22:46)

LUPER disse:


> De que zona és?
> 
> Desde já dou as boas vindas a mais um novo menbro



coimbra... ....uma cidade em termos de clima mt peculiar...


----------



## ACalado (23 Nov 2006 às 22:49)

tao lindo portugal virou psd   



já agora bem vindo thunder


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 22:51)

thunder-storm disse:


> coimbra... ....uma cidade em termos de clima mt peculiar...



É uma grande verdade, mais um para esta zona do país, ainda somos poucos


----------



## Iceberg (23 Nov 2006 às 22:52)

E alguém me explica por que raio Évora é a excepção à regra?  

Simplesmente, não faz sentido ...


----------



## tomalino (23 Nov 2006 às 22:52)

Eu punha o Minho e Douro Litoral a vermelho por causa da chuva...vai chover mais de 60mm em 6 horas  Espero que me engane.


----------



## Santos (23 Nov 2006 às 22:54)

iceberg disse:


> E alguém me explica por que raio Évora é a excepção à regra?
> 
> Simplesmente, não faz sentido ...



Realmente Iceberg bem observado ...


----------



## ACalado (23 Nov 2006 às 22:56)

iceberg disse:


> E alguém me explica por que raio Évora é a excepção à regra?
> 
> Simplesmente, não faz sentido ...


sinceramente tb nao entendo, mas prontos o que havemos de fazer


----------



## Luis França (23 Nov 2006 às 22:57)

Devem ter-se acabado os lápis de cor


----------



## Rog (23 Nov 2006 às 22:58)

iceberg disse:


> E alguém me explica por que raio Évora é a excepção à regra?
> 
> Simplesmente, não faz sentido ...



Mas a parte sul, o alerta laranja nem é de precipitação, é de mar agitado, o que em Évora é pouco provável


----------



## Angelstorm (23 Nov 2006 às 23:07)

Aqui e agora está a "chover a cântaros".


----------



## Santos (23 Nov 2006 às 23:08)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Mas a parte sul, o alerta laranja nem é de precipitação, é de mar agitado, o que em Évora é pouco provável



Rogpacheco, mas neste caso então será que poderemos escolher a intsensidade do vento (duas vezes)  , ou seja á escolha ...


----------



## Iceberg (23 Nov 2006 às 23:08)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Mas a parte sul, o alerta laranja nem é de precipitação, é de mar agitado, o que em Évora é pouco provável



Ok, então em Beja, o mar vai estar bastante agitado ... deve ser o Alqueva


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2006 às 23:09)

iceberg disse:


> E alguém me explica por que raio Évora é a excepção à regra?
> 
> Simplesmente, não faz sentido ...



talvez por não ter litoral nem áreas muito altas


----------



## Iceberg (23 Nov 2006 às 23:19)

Dan disse:


> talvez por não ter litoral nem áreas muito altas



Bem visto, Dan, já tinha suspeitado desse factor chamado orografia, pelos vistos também tem importãncia na determinação dos níveis de alerta por parte do IM.


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 23:28)

iceberg disse:


> Bem visto, Dan, já tinha suspeitado desse factor chamado orografia, pelos vistos também tem importãncia na determinação dos níveis de alerta por parte do IM.



ÉvoraMonte tem quase 500m, não é propriamente baixo, pois não? A Serra da Ossa tem 650m, tb não será assim tão baixa  , digamos que pode mesmo ter acabado o laranja


----------



## Minho (23 Nov 2006 às 23:33)

Bom, a única razão que encontro para não ter começado a chover em Braga é o facto de estar a passar uma "descontinuidade" na massa nublosa que se aproxima:


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Nov 2006 às 23:37)

Tá a chegar Minho...! 
Como diria o Paulo Bento:" é preciso encarar o adversário com dranguilidade,muita dranguilidade..."


----------



## Santos (23 Nov 2006 às 23:43)

A enorme quantidade de precipitação que está praticamente em cima de nós


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Nov 2006 às 00:00)

Quanto tempo demorará a chegar a terra a formação que está a frente da zona Centro/Norte? +- 2 horitas?Ainda nem aparece no radar do IM...
Penso que também temos que ter em atençao tornados que se possam formar e trubujoum..!


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Nov 2006 às 00:12)

LUPER disse:


> E prontos lá colocaram tudo a laranja, menos Évora, não percebo pq  , mas o laranja não vai chegar amigos, infelizmente. Oh Kim faz lá ai um mapa da avisos como deve de ser



Desta vez és tu quem indicas as cores e regiões a "pintar". Estou aqui de pincel na mão à espera.  



Minho disse:


> Bom, a única razão que encontro para não ter começado a chover em Braga é o facto de estar a passar uma "descontinuidade" na massa nublosa que se aproxima:



Calma Minho!! hehehe estás como o noivo quando espera a sua metade no altar!  

Cá para mim amanhã escreves glu glu glu em vez de palavras!


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 00:23)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Desta vez és tu quem indicas as cores e regiões a "pintar". Estou aqui de pincel na mão à espera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



     Tou farto de me rir com isto 

Calma Minho!! hehehe estás como o noivo quando espera a sua metade no altar!  

Cá para mim amanhã escreves glu glu glu em vez de palavras! [/QUOTE]    

Pinta vermelho em tudo na precipitação, vento e ondulação


----------



## tozequio (24 Nov 2006 às 00:27)

LUPER disse:


> Pinta vermelho em tudo na precipitação, vento e ondulação



E neve


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Nov 2006 às 00:34)

O IM de Portugal tem k pedir a caneta vermelha emprestada aos espanhois...Eles n se acanham e ja puseram um alerta vermelho p a zona da biscaia por vento(mas sinceramente acho k o poderiam alargar a costa W galega tb)..!


----------



## Rog (24 Nov 2006 às 00:40)

Pela Madeira já existe algum vento, não chove e o céu está nublado. A temperatura está alta para esta hora, 20,3ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Nov 2006 às 00:59)

LUPER disse:


> Tou farto de me rir com isto
> 
> Calma Minho!! hehehe estás como o noivo quando espera a sua metade no altar!
> 
> Cá para mim amanhã escreves glu glu glu em vez de palavras!


    

Pinta vermelho em tudo na precipitação, vento e ondulação    

Pronto aqui está, acabadinho de pintar  







Estamos na brincadeira e de alguma forma a fazer a nossa crítica um pouco sarcástica aos avisos do SAM , meio "acanhados" do IM. Mas espere-mos nunca ver um mapa assim, nas nossas vidas...


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 01:19)

À pouco estava na rua quando desaba uma forte chuvada com muito vento custei a andar a pouco medi umas rajadas na ordem dos 50 a 60 hm/h e isto ainda nem é uma amostra do que pode fazer amanha durante a tarde


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 01:25)

O IM vai ter de rever os alertas para o vento tão a pecar por escassos no minimo laranja


----------



## Santos (24 Nov 2006 às 01:42)

O vento por aqui está a tornar-se muito forte ... 

O Estofex deixa tudo em aberto 

... British Islea ... France ... Iberian Peninsula ...

Challenging forecast over Iberia, France, and the British Isles. GFS is somewhat reluctant to come up with appreciable and deep CAPE along and ahead of the cold front associated with the developing Atlantic SFC low. NMM is somewhat more optimistic but has overestimated convective potential for Thursday and so little confidence is put in this solution at this time. Most likely scenario seems to be that quite widely scattered storms will develop along the cold front over Iberia and maybe France but coverage will likely remain quite low. Those storms that do form will have some severe potential given quite impressive shear profiles but activity should be too isolated to warrant a thunderstorm/categorical forecast. Highest chances for more focused activity may exist over the central British Isles late in the period where latest GFS runs indicate some CAPE late in the period. Massive shear will be in place ... and this activity may augment the already severe large-scale wind field ... and also produce a couple of tornadoes. This forecast is still somewhat uncertain, especially over France and the Iberian Peninsula and an update may be necessary on Friday


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 01:55)

O vento por aqui já tem umas rajadas por vezes fortes, o mar à pouco (apesar de estar maré baixa) vinha até ao limite superior da maré alta e continua a rugir, a chuva vem de vez em quando e estao 18º C (um pouco alto para esta hora mas já percebi que nao é só aqui que isso acontece).
Ó Kim, o teu mapa tá mesmo catita, amanha vao todos de barco à vela pró emprego, sem esquecer as barbatanas para ajudar nos engarrafamentos.

Eu, por mim, regresso a Lisboa pelo Guincho e marginal a ver se faço uma lavagem automática marinada ao pópó ... 

claro que é para fazer umas fotos e uns bídeos!


----------



## Mago (24 Nov 2006 às 01:56)

Desde ontem das 00h00 23/11/06
Vento : 58km/hr ( maior rajada )
Choveu: 17 mm
A pressão situa-se em 1003hpa e a temperatura em 10,5ºC
Humidade 98%


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 08:52)

Bom dia pessoal!!!

Entao...como foi a noite por ai?? Ninguem diz nada??? Afogou-se tudo ou que???


----------



## Tiago Moreno (24 Nov 2006 às 09:01)

Bom dia!

dj_alex, em Viana ainda não afogamentos, até porque a água não chega aos calcanhares  

De momento alguns aguaceiros fortes, que começaram as 2:05, acompanhados de vento moderado com rajadas a não passarem os 30km/h.
13,6ºC, 992.6 hPa


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 09:04)

Boas,

Durante a noite o vento e as suas rajadas já fizeram das suas: cabos telefónicos encostados ao chão (soltaram-se dos postes), ramos partidos por todo o lado, lixo vário espalhados pelas e o resto que vou ver agora na rua (estou nas Azenhas). O chinfrim causado pelo vento durou a noite toda acompanhado por chuva forte. Hoje é que vão ser elas durante a manhã nos acessos aos empregos (tá tudo parado nos principais acessos - devem ser os barcos e os carros todos ao mesmo tempo  ). O mar vê-se da minha janela com vagas bem grandes (normalmente não vejo o mar no mesmo sítio). Tou a vestir o impermeável para sair à rua e fazer uma pequena reportagem. 
O mapa do IM continua a laranja; devem achar que não passa disto   Logo é que vão ser elas...depois vão a correr às papelarias comprar outras cores  
Alex, isto aqui tá tudo cinzento e assustador    Logo à noite posto as imagens.


----------



## jpalhais (24 Nov 2006 às 09:05)

ora então muito BOM DIA a todos  (embora alguns insistam em dizer que está um mau dia ).

Por aqui em almada , chuva forte , vento com rajadas e muita agua nas estradas .    

durante a noite nõite não sei o que se passou porque dormi que nem uma pedra.....  , mas a valiar pelo estado das estradas de manha , não se passou grande coisa  .... 


Espero que isto piore durante o dia de hoje , como prometido


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 09:06)

Por acaso pensei que estavam todos presos no trânsito ... estava o forum por aqui deserto.


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 09:26)

Boas,

Hoje de manhã fui até à praia e o mar estava um estrondo a rondar os 5/6 m, tirei fotos para depois colocar.
O pico será por volta das 15:00, quando a depressão atingir o seu máximo de enchimento no NW peninsular, como podem ver na animação, toda aquela massa de ar que está a vir por trás e irá esbarrar com o continente.
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 09:32)

Vejam só o panorama na costa da Caparica:






E o tamanho das vagas nos Açores:


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 09:41)

Boas 
Por aqui foi uma madrugada de chuva forte e muito vento acordei por várias vezes com o barulho do mesmo, neste momento chove moderado com vento moderado com rajadas que ainda não metem medo logo a tarde é que vão ser elas a chuva é ininterrupta


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 09:52)

Boas,
`
É bom ver desacordo entre o SNBPC e IM , o SNBPC indicava que não mse justificava tanto aviso pq as condições não eram tão severas, só que um aviso é para alertar as populações para que sejam tomadas medidads preventivas e, além demais o aviso era para hoje à tarde e não para ontem ou hoje de Madrugada!
Isto demonstra que o SNBPC é reactivo, pq nem sequer entende os alertas emitidos pelo IM, baseando-se sempre no presente  (e desta feita tenho de dar a mão à palmatória ao IM ´)


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Nov 2006 às 09:58)

Bons dias, por aqui a chuva tem sido a maior decepção, pois tem caído quase nada!  
O vento tem vindo num crescendum e neste momento já abana tudo o que é árvore inclusive as rajadas já nos fazem cambalear!  
A pressão contínua a sua queda e estou com  1004 hPa. A temperatura é que sobe a olhos vistos e tenho 17,1ºC.
Lá mais para a tardinha é que pode vir a ser interessante. 

Só mais uma nota de rodapé; o site do IM claro está quase no colapso, mais uma hõrita e pumba! lá se vai ou fica em modo "segurança"


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 10:12)

Por aqui chove muito forte agora com rajadas algumas muito fortes já,  as ésvores já não abanam só já fazem força so para um lado quase a cair  queria medir mas não consigo por causa da chuva  pressão 1000hpa e 17,8ºC

PS;Kim aguarda pela tarde e noite:P


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 10:28)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bons dias, por aqui a chuva tem sido a maior decepção, pois tem caído quase nada!
> O vento tem vindo num crescendum e neste momento já abana tudo o que é árvore inclusive as rajadas já nos fazem cambalear!
> A pressão contínua a sua queda e estou com  1004 hPa. A temperatura é que sobe a olhos vistos e tenho 17,1ºC.
> Lá mais para a tardinha é que pode vir a ser interessante.
> ...



Tem calma Kim, já pareces o SNBPC   o pico na minha opinião será 15:00 e as 21:00.


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2006 às 10:35)

O INM  dá neve acima dos 1400m, mas só na serra da Estrela. Então e:
 Serra do Gerês 1 544 m 
 Serra do Larouco 1 525 m 
 Serra de Montesinho 1 438 m 
 Serra da Peneda 1 416 m 
 Serra do Marão 1 415 m 
 Serra do Soajo  1415m

Eu acho k vai nevar a cotas mais baixas!


----------



## Serrano (24 Nov 2006 às 10:35)

Na Covilhã chove com intensidade, mas sem vento forte, marcando o termómetro 13 graus na zona baixa da cidade. No final da tarde tenho que viajar para o Barreiro e estou com receio que fechem a Ponte Vasco da Gama, deixa lá ver como se comporta o vento...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 10:38)

Apanha o ferry-cacilheiro no Cais do Sodré que vai haver muita água.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Nov 2006 às 10:49)

VRSA

Vento com muita intesidade a rondar uma media de 67km/h no meu anemometro!! ramos pelo ar...lixo entre outras coisas mais leves!!!

A rajada maxima foi de 85km/h nesta manha!!!

Ontem chuveu intensamente como de madrugada!! foi ca um balde de agua!! e sem xapeu á mao, da para calcular o que me aconteceu!!

Neste momento nao chove!!

Neste momento prevejo para o Algarve um piorar do tempo e uma grande intensificaçao do vento!!  

Apartir da 1h da tarde o show começa aqui no Algarve com força com um debito de agua acumulado de 50 a 70mm!!! 

Situaçoes extremas como tornados poderao acontecer!!!


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 10:52)

Para terem uma ideia do tempo por Setúbal esta manha acredito que no resto esteja igual! logo a ver se consigo ir até à baixa e junto do rio


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Nov 2006 às 10:58)

Foi mais ou menos isso que tive oportunidade de apanhar na cabeça!!!


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 10:58)

Meus amigos é incrivel o vento agora depois daquele chuvada ultimas duas rajadas 90,9km/h e 89,7km/h e acabou de fazer uma enquanto escreve inacreditavel


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Nov 2006 às 11:01)

miguel disse:


> Meus amigos é incrivel o vento agora depois daquele chuvada ultimas duas rajadas 90,9km/h e 89,7km/h e acabou de fazer uma enquanto escreve inacreditavel



Ja me venceste na rajada max!!!

hehehe...neste momento esta a ficar bem escuro...vem um bombardeiro a caminho!!


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 11:02)

Sem duvida que o vento vai passar os 100km/h de tarde a esta hora em zonas desabrigadas ja devem passar


----------



## filipept (24 Nov 2006 às 11:05)

Por aqui tem chovido moderadamente (o habitual), o vento sopra muito fraco. Por agora 993 hpa 14.3º


----------



## filipept (24 Nov 2006 às 11:07)

acabo de escrever o post e aparece o vento


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2006 às 11:13)

Já viram temos neste momento 40 visitantes!!!!!!!!! 

Isto vai ser só records este anos no fórum, então qdo começar a nevar...estará tudo em fila para se registar!

Temo k  bater os blogs da Floribella!!!


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 11:17)

Zoelae disse:


> Já viram temos neste momento 40 visitantes!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Isto vai ser só records este anos no fórum, então qdo começar a nevar...estará tudo em fila para se registar!
> 
> Temo k  bater os blogs da Floribella!!!



´Claro que vamos bater.

Reporto que Águeda está a cm de transbordar para as ruas habitadas, vamos ter noticias em breve desta zona do país.


----------



## Zico (24 Nov 2006 às 11:20)

Bom dia,

fiz um viagem entre Alfragide e Santarém, onde me encontro, e o vento forte foi uma constante, bem como a chuve, mas esta não muito intensa. Agora, aqui em Santarém, chove, mas o vento é muito intenso.
Até já


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 11:20)

Zoelae disse:


> O INM  dá neve acima dos 1400m, mas só na serra da Estrela. Então e:
> Serra do Gerês 1 544 m
> Serra do Larouco 1 525 m
> Serra de Montesinho 1 438 m
> ...



O que nevar penso que será pouco....


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 11:22)

Boas,

reparem como  está a engrossar a espessura a SW de Lisboa e com o movimento de SN e deslocamento de SW, logo poderá ser um diluvio..., especialmente localmente e a N do Tejo 
http://www.meto.gov.uk/satpics/latest_IR.html


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 11:22)

]ToRnAdO[;17148 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> Vento com muita intesidade a rondar uma media de 67km/h no meu anemometro!! ramos pelo ar...lixo entre outras coisas mais leves!!!
> 
> ...



Só apareces quando algumas desgraça está para acontecer


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 11:23)

dj_alex disse:


> Só apareces quando algumas desgraça está para acontecer


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 11:23)

Zoelae disse:


> Temo k  bater os blogs da Floribella!!!


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 11:25)

dj_alex disse:


> O que nevar penso que será pouco....



Sim será pouca altitude, de diferença, já seria uma sorte nevar a 1500m  abaixo dos 1500.... , não existe frio a 850hPa e não se esqueçam que, com o vento a neve desliza na horizontal derretendo sem que desça significativamente de altitude


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2006 às 11:28)

filipept, já viste a escuridão para Oeste??    
O que aí vem !!!!!


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2006 às 11:28)

Seringador disse:


> Sim será pouca altitude, de diferença, já seria uma sorte nevar a 1500m  abaixo dos 1500.... , não existe frio a 850hPa e não se esqueçam que, com o vento a neve desliza na horizontal derretendo sem que desça significativamente de altitude



Bem nunca tinha pensado nisso...


----------



## Santos (24 Nov 2006 às 11:29)

Pelo meu ponto de observação registo a chuva torrencial que caiu durante toda a noite e as fortes rajadas de vento sentidas.
Continua o vento e a chuver com muita intensidade.
Neste momento 16,7ºC - 999 Hpa tendencia para descer.

Tive a dar uma "olhadela" pelos mapas de neve, e deverá nevar não só na Serra da Estrela, assim como noutras serras do Norte como demonstra imagem anexa.


----------



## filipept (24 Nov 2006 às 11:35)

Minho disse:


> filipept, já viste a escuridão para Oeste??
> O que aí vem !!!!!



Do meu ponto de observação (casa) a visão é melhor para norte. E hoje não estou na UM, mas de lá tem-se uma vista espetacular.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 11:44)

O que nos vai varrer durante a tarde e noite já é visível nas imagens de satélite está a crescer e a ficar na vertical para nos varrer a todos conto com os ventos mais fortes na frente dessa massa de chuva torrencial 

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Einmal


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 11:48)

miguel disse:


> O que nos vai varrer durante a tarde e noite já é visível nas imagens de satélite está a crescer e a ficar na vertical para nos varrer a todos conto com os ventos mais fortes na frente dessa massa de chuva torrencial
> 
> http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Einmal



Mas claro que o alerta laranja chega e sobra para tudo isto, vão ver os laranjas , os modelos têm a situação por defeito, não por excesso.


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 11:54)

Que temperaturas que estão nos Açores, já viram? vão ver      , ainda vão abrir uma estação de Ski Internacional nos Açores


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 12:02)

LUPER disse:


> Que temperaturas que estão nos Açores, já viram? vão ver      , ainda vão abrir uma estação de Ski Internacional nos Açores




Ao nível do mar, valores inferiores a 10ºC e com precipitação não muito habituais mesmo em Janeiro ou Fevereiro.


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 12:04)

Dan disse:


> Ao nível do mar, valores inferiores a 10ºC e com precipitação não muito habituais mesmo em Janeiro ou Fevereiro.



Nada habituais mesmo, por acaso se alguem tiver records de temperatura nos Açores que os coloque pq pareçe que hoje vão cair alguns


----------



## Santos (24 Nov 2006 às 12:07)

Aqui ao lado (Torres Vedras) acaba de ser acionado o Plano Nacional de Emergência,    a linha do Oeste está já encerrada  e existe 1,5m de água no centro da Lourinhã


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 12:13)

Santos disse:


> Aqui ao lado (Torres Vedras) acaba de ser acionado o Plano Nacional de Emergência,    a linha do Oeste está já encerrada  e existe 1,5m de água no centro da Lourinhã



Ui, ui e o melhor (pior) ainda está pra chegar, vai ser desastroso isto  , nada que aqui a malta não tivesse avisado. Aqui começou o vento forte agora


----------



## Santos (24 Nov 2006 às 12:15)

LUPER disse:


> Ui, ui e o melhor (pior) ainda está pra chegar, vai ser desastroso isto  , nada que aqui a malta não tivesse avisado. Aqui começou o vento forte agora



Tens toda a razão Luper, se conseguir darei uma volta e postarei umas fotos, se conseguir...
Já agora aqui fica um link (notícia) em relação à minha zona (Oeste)
http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=745374&div_id=291


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 12:19)

LUPER disse:


> Nada habituais mesmo, por acaso se alguem tiver records de temperatura nos Açores que os coloque pq pareçe que hoje vão cair alguns



Vivi dois anos em Santa Maria e a temperatura mais baixa que por lá apanhei deve ter sido 7 ou 8ºC.

Aeroporto de Santa Maria, valor mínimo para a normal de 1961-90:

4,8ºC em Fevereiro.

Em Novembro é de 8,2ºC

Fonte: CLIMAAT


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Nov 2006 às 12:24)

http://www.fis.ua.pt/torre/Yamazaki/modelos/animmm5_9.html

Site da Univ.Aveiro....interessante!!!


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 12:26)

Minho disse:


> filipept, já viste a escuridão para Oeste??
> O que aí vem !!!!!



Bem e agora reparem a formação que se está a formar por trás, parece uma cintura convectiva,    
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Nov 2006 às 12:34)

Aqui em Coimbra (zona da universidade) chove torrencialmente (acho que nunca vi chover tanto), e as rajadas de vento "varrem" a chuva acumulada na estrada.


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 12:44)

As rajadas são tão fortes que desisti de ir para Lisboa. Já vi 2 caixotes dos grandes, cheios atá cima, a serem virados. Já está a ficar feio por aqui. Quando chegar a maré-cheia é que vão ser elas. Até as araucárias dobram com o vento.

Ooops, a net ameaça pendurar por aqui (devem ser os cabos que querem voar!)


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 12:44)

Meus amigos,

O Estofex está tb com dúvidas, existe algum potencial para situações localmente muito fortes, devido ao elevado Wind Shear  
"
Those storms that do form will have some severe potential given quite impressive shear profiles but activity should be too isolated to warrant a thunderstorm/categorical forecast....

Como eles mencionan o potencial está lá agora é uma questãoi de ver o satélite e IR... 
"Massive shear will be in place ... and this activity may augment the already severe large-scale wind field ... and also produce a couple of tornadoes. This forecast is still somewhat uncertain, especially over France and the Iberian Peninsula and an update may be necessary on Friday. "

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## jpalhais (24 Nov 2006 às 12:48)

euestou a ficar desiludido , almada , desde o meio dia que apenas temos uma chuva miudinha e o vento tambem não está nada de especial ... , pareçe que é muita parra e pouca uva , para não variar ...


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 12:50)

Já repararam na temperatura dos açores está a manter-se a 9ºC  
http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/current/LPLA.html


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 13:02)

jpalhais disse:


> euestou a ficar desiludido , almada , desde o meio dia que apenas temos uma chuva miudinha e o vento tambem não está nada de especial ... , pareçe que é muita parra e pouca uva , para não variar ...



Calma que a frente ainda não está cá espera pelas 16horas em diante


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 13:14)

Lá esteve o menaço do SNBPC a dizer que temos isto e aquilo, temos ..., temos... enfim o que já se esperava neste fórum. É a imprevisibilidade do tempo, foi de noite e não se esperava (deviam ter vergonha e não serem sempre tão tímidos nos alertas de prevenção e não em cima da hora). Mais do mesmo.
Espero que as populações saibam escutar as reportagens que estão a passar nas TV's e abram os olhos e ponham a massa cinzenta a trabalhar.

Cenário caótico na baía do Funchal:


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 13:28)

Algumas valores de rajadas de vento:

Santa Maria (100 m) 114.3 km/h

Ponta Delgada (72 m) 104.6 km/h  

Flores (29 m)  96.6 km/h

Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 93.3 km/h

Lisboa (105 m)  86.9 Km/h

Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 85.3 km/h

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2006 às 13:32)

Pois .... tou aqui no Algarve e nem sinal de chuva e os radares do INM mostra que aqui no Algarve pelo menos antes das 16/17 horas não chove nada de jeito !!
 Enfim o habitual e nos pŕoximos dias e pelo jeito no mes de Dezembro também ... chuva nem vê-la ... 
 Janeiro é que será uma incógnita!!


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 13:46)

O Im ja alterou o mapa de avisos....

Todo o pais, incluido ilhas - tudo laranja


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 13:48)

Luis França disse:


> Lá esteve o menaço do SNBPC a dizer que temos isto e aquilo, temos ..., temos... enfim o que já se esperava neste fórum. É a imprevisibilidade do tempo, foi de noite e não se esperava (deviam ter vergonha e não serem sempre tão tímidos nos alertas de prevenção e não em cima da hora). Mais do mesmo.
> Espero que as populações saibam escutar as reportagens que estão a passar nas TV's e abram os olhos e ponham a massa cinzenta a trabalhar.
> 
> Cenário caótico na baía do Funchal:



     

Esse men é um autentico Jerry Lewis      , ou o Louis Fonnais Portugues


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 13:51)

dj_alex disse:


> O Im ja alterou o mapa de avisos....
> 
> Todo o pais, incluido ilhas - tudo laranja



Já era sem tempo, estes tipos só metem alertas em cima da hora, esperam por milagres, deve de ser isso


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2006 às 14:02)

Será que alguém pode confirmar se está a nevar no Pico ou não?



Seringador disse:


> Já repararam na temperatura dos açores está a manter-se a 9ºC
> http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/current/LPLA.html


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 14:03)

Boas,

Sabem não estou a gostar nada daquela cintura MCS  
O Vapor de água é intrigante, certapoderemos estar perante uma situação barolónica ou/e de potencial Ciclogenese Explosiva 





E sobretudo não gosto daquela " Dark Stripe" que vem por trás da cintura MCS (sensívelmente nos Açores, significando que o ar frio tem pressa em apanhar o ar Quente, sendo este último mais lento   , que pode potenciar uma situação de* CICLOGENESE EXPLOSIVA*


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 14:37)

Para quem conhece as Azenhas do Mar, nesta piscina recentemente tapada com um estrado pelo proprietário do restaurante anexo (que fica na parte de trás da foto), no Verão funciona uma esplanada solarenga e simpática, só que o proprietário esqueceu-se da força da ribeira que lhe passa debaixo. Aqui está um exemplo a não seguir ...
(a foto foi tirada hoje às 10h da manhã)











sem comentários


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 14:42)

Por aqui de momento não chove é a espera pela frente mto activa que ai vem vou aproveitar esta abertura pequena para ir ver o rio e medir lá os ventos a pressão acabou de cair mais um pouco agora 997hpa


----------



## meteoman (24 Nov 2006 às 14:52)

eu tambem não estou a gostar nada daquela cintura MCS  
O Vapor de água é muito intrigante, realmente parece k vai cair uma chuvinha


----------



## Senador (24 Nov 2006 às 14:53)

Vista de minha casa para o lado da montanha.. ta escurinho..


----------



## duncan (24 Nov 2006 às 14:54)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui de momento não chove é a espera pela frente mto activa que ai vem vou aproveitar esta abertura pequena para ir ver o rio e medir lá os ventos a pressão acabou de cair mais um pouco agora 997hpa



tudo bem , gostaria de saber se houve cheias  em setubal?


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2006 às 14:56)

Luis França disse:


> Para quem conhece as Azenhas do Mar, nesta piscina recentemente tapada com um estrado pelo proprietário do restaurante anexo (que fica na parte de trás da foto), no Verão funciona uma esplanada solarenga e simpática, só que o proprietário esqueceu-se da força da ribeira que lhe passa debaixo. Aqui está um exemplo a não seguir ...
> (a foto foi tirada hoje às 10h da manhã)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 14:56)

duncan disse:


> tudo bem , gostaria de saber se houve cheias  em setubal?



Boas
Até agora que eu saiba não mas pode haver este fim de tarde com a maré cheia e o pico de mau tempo vou sair e levo a maquina e o anemometro


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 14:59)

Boas fotos luis....As azenhas do mar está uma desgraça em termos de arribas e ribeiras....NO verao está tudo muito bem e tudo mt bonitinho...quando chega ao Inverno é que sao elas...enfim...Boas fotos...tiveste que molhar os pés para as tirar nao?


----------



## duncan (24 Nov 2006 às 15:00)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Até agora que eu saiba não mas pode haver este fim de tarde com a maré cheia e o pico de mau tempo vou sair e levo a maquina e o anemometro



boa sorte para as fotos de hoje


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 15:05)

dj_alex disse:


> ...tiveste que molhar os pés para as tirar nao?



Com galochas até à cinturas e fato impermeável, claro. Vou para lá daqui a pouco ... maré-cheia e o mais que vier.
Esperem até ver os videos.


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 15:11)

Está um caos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 15:17)

Seringador disse:


> Está um caos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



    Tou a ouvir as noticias na rdp... estradas cortadas...acidentes...arvores caidas...


----------



## Tiago Moreno (24 Nov 2006 às 15:19)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sabem não estou a gostar nada daquela cintura MCS
> O Vapor de água é intrigante, certapoderemos estar perante uma situação barolónica ou/e de potencial Ciclogenese Explosiva
> ...



Desculpa, mas quais os efeitos em termos de precipitação e vento de uma ciclogenese explosiva? Pelo "explosiva" não me agrada nada...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Nov 2006 às 15:20)

VRSA

Nada como voces vivem nessas zonas!!

O vento esta muito intenso a rondar os 60km/h a aumentar!!

Ondulaçao que passa a barra!! 3 a 4metroes!!

Nada de precipitaçao!! temp:22Cº

Ainda estou a espera da festa...


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2006 às 15:20)

Deu agora na rádio que a Câmara de Águeda não vai activar o plano municipal de emergência porque não se justifica     

Às tantas o plano foi feito só para situações de erupção vulcânica não??


----------



## Senador (24 Nov 2006 às 15:27)

Aqui o vento acalmou pois a chuva está a cair praticamente na vertical.. para onde foi o vento? :P


----------



## Tiago Moreno (24 Nov 2006 às 15:28)

Minho disse:


> Deu agora na rádio que a Câmara de Águeda não vai activar o plano municipal de emergência porque não se justifica
> 
> Às tantas o plano foi feito só para situações de erupção vulcânica não??



Se tivessemos vulcões em Portugal Continental e algum entrasse em erupção só activavam o plano de emergência depois de medir a temperatura da lava


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 15:29)

Tiago Moreno disse:


> Desculpa, mas quais os efeitos em termos de precipitação e vento de uma ciclogenese explosiva? Pelo "explosiva" não me agrada nada...



Aqui fica uma explicaçao sobre ciclogenese explosiva.



> Nuestras latitudes NO están afectadas por huracanes o ciclones tropicales, pero si por ciertas perturbaciones atlánticas cuyos efectos en superficie pueden ser muy devastadores y similares a las perturbaciones de origen tropical. Son las llamadas ciclogénesis explosivas o "bombas".
> 
> Una ciclogenesis explosiva es el desarrollo desmesurado de una depresión en superficie de latitudes medias que se profundiza de forma llamativa en un periodo muy corto, dando logar a vientos intensisimos y fuertes lluvias.
> 
> ...


fonte: http://www.meteored.com/RAM/numero6/analisisciclogenesis.asp


----------



## Tiago Moreno (24 Nov 2006 às 15:34)

dj_alex disse:


> Aqui fica uma explicaçao sobre ciclogenese explosiva.
> 
> 
> fonte: http://www.meteored.com/RAM/numero6/analisisciclogenesis.asp



Percebi! Obrigado!!!


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 15:40)

Boas,

Aqui tem uma boa explicação com exemplos e gráficos da formação e o que influencia, será um bom link para recordar e guardar 

http://www.eots.co.uk/reports/bomb/bomb01.htm

Os efeitos podem ser enormes ao nível de um grande fluxo de precipitação e ventos muito fortes, e uma estratificação convectiva MCS, podendo originar tornados, entre outras situações inesperadas.


----------



## Tiago Moreno (24 Nov 2006 às 15:45)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui tem uma boa explicação com exemplos e gráficos da formação e o que influencia, será um bom link para recordar e guardar
> 
> ...



Obrigado! Para juntar á minha Biblioteca MeteoPT!


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 15:49)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui tem uma boa explicação com exemplos e gráficos da formação e o que influencia, será um bom link para recordar e guardar
> 
> ...



PAra a aviaçao nao é nada bom também...


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Nov 2006 às 15:51)

dj_alex disse:


> Só apareces quando algumas desgraça está para acontecer



Já vi que sim... hummm quando ele aparece é mau agoiro!   

Bem lá colocaram metade de portugal de *VERMELHO!!!!!!!!!*

Até que enfim!   

Edito para colocar a única imagem possível de ver uma vez que ao tentar aceder ao link aquilo engasga-se tudo, que belo porcaria de site! Quem se quiser informar não o vai conseguir!


----------



## Tiago Moreno (24 Nov 2006 às 15:54)

Segui um link no portugal diário da iol que diz "acompanhe aqui todas as previsões do tempo". O resultado foi este: http://www.iol.pt/tempo/index.php

Onde é que vão buscar estes dados? Deve ser o estado do tempo no jogo The Sims...


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Nov 2006 às 16:04)

Por aqui 1001 hPa com 18,4ºC.

Pouca chuva, até ao momento e vento moderado a forte com algumas rajadas que assustam . Vou ver se ainda consigo tirar umas fotos.


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 16:06)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Já vi que sim... hummm quando ele aparece é mau agoiro!
> 
> Bem lá colocaram metade de portugal de *VERMELHO!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...



Confirmo....alerta vermelho para grande parte do continente...


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 16:08)

Bem e o pior ainda vem aí....pelas imagens..... 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos
Se virem desde as 11:00 até agora dá para ver a formação da vírgula a NW da depressão ou acima da cintura MCS


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 16:10)

Aqui fica a informaçao ..


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Nov 2006 às 16:10)

Ora aqui fica a imagem e pelos vistos já abre normalamente, estavam a fazer o update certamente.  





A norte do Tejo, tudo encarnadito.    

Pessoal cuidadito na rua e nas estradas. Façam as vossas reportagens, que sempre todos nós adoramos ver, mas nada de correr riscos desnecessários, queremos observadores e não heróis!


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2006 às 16:11)

Esse mapa do IM é para guardar se alguem o conseguir abrir a página principal!  

Aqui começa a intensificar-se o vento e chove moderadamente. A temperatura em 1h subiu 1,5ºC, agora está em 12,7ºC, coisas do vento SW... Pressão 991,3hPa 

PS: ahh o kim e o dj_alex conseguiu!


----------



## Tiago Moreno (24 Nov 2006 às 16:11)

Por aqui reina a calma  Parou de chover, o vento acalmou com rajadas fracas. Parece um daqueles momentos de silêncio antes de acontecer o pior... que deverá ser o que se vai passar ao final do dia


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 16:12)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora aqui fica a imagem e pelos vistos já abre normalamente, estavam a fazer o update certamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O meu é mais bonito....


----------



## Iceberg (24 Nov 2006 às 16:14)

Meus Amigos, aqui em Braga, foi impressionante durante 2 horas, uma verdadeira tempestade, chuva diluviana e vento fortíssimo, com muita intensidade.  Agora uma acalamia estranha ... até parece que estamos no olho do furacão ...


----------



## Tiago Moreno (24 Nov 2006 às 16:14)

Estão os dois muito bonitos    Mas queremos é neve!!!!


----------



## meteoman (24 Nov 2006 às 16:14)

ULTIMA HORA

Mau tempo provoca corte de linhas férreas e estradas, 232 inundações, 174 quedas árvores 

Quatro linhas ferroviárias e 28 estradas nacionais cortadas, 232 inundações e 174 quedas de árvores


----------



## Senador (24 Nov 2006 às 16:15)

É como na aviação, os herois já estão todos mortos...


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 16:16)

Tiago Moreno disse:


> Estão os dois muito bonitos    Mas queremos é neve!!!!



Neve....xiiiiiii....nao me parece que isso seja para aqui chamado...


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 16:16)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora aqui fica a imagem e pelos vistos já abre normalamente, estavam a fazer o update certamente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isto aqui tá brutal, meus amigos aqueles rios que costumo postar são mares
nem me atrevi a ir tirar fotos tal a chuva e vento


----------



## Tiago Moreno (24 Nov 2006 às 16:19)

dj_alex disse:


> Neve....xiiiiiii....nao me parece que isso seja para aqui chamado...



Um gajo mesmo que tenha muito quer sempre mais alguma coisinha!


----------



## Senador (24 Nov 2006 às 16:21)

NINGUÉM TRABALHA caralh*?


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 16:21)

A chuva que não tem parado por esta região já fez transbordar o Sabor.


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 16:22)

PAra estar em alerta vermelho da precipitaçao aqui ficam os valores...

> 40 mm/1h ou > 60mm/6h


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 16:23)

O rio Sabor ainda há pouco:

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dh9cVbOZCk[/MEDIA]


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 16:23)

João Oliveira disse:


> NINGUÉM TRABALHA caralh*?



xiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....isso nao é para contar a ninguem....


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 16:24)

Dan disse:


> O rio Sabor ainda há pouco:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dh9cVbOZCk



   

Bom filme e fotos


----------



## Iceberg (24 Nov 2006 às 16:35)

Alguém consegue colocar aqui uma imagem de satélite actualizada ?


----------



## filipept (24 Nov 2006 às 16:36)

Há pouco por aqui chuva e vento muito muito forte (a chuva quase vinha na horizontal) e com isso fiquei sem luz, só veio há pouco


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Nov 2006 às 16:42)

VRSA

Muito vento e nada de precipitaçao, estou com uma media de 70km/h!!

rajadas muito fortes!!!

Por aqui esta quase a vir o espetaculo!! ansioso e nervoso!!

O ALGARVE tambem podera passar a vermelho!!


----------



## Silvia (24 Nov 2006 às 16:43)

Aqui no Barlavento Algarvio, algum vento mas nada de chuva


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Nov 2006 às 16:47)

Silvia disse:


> Aqui no Barlavento Algarvio, algum vento mas nada de chuva



Tem calma que o nosso espetaculo começa mais tarde!!!

e acredita que traz muitos raios á mistura!! a frente vem muito activa!!


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2006 às 16:48)

por aqui o vento acalmou um pouco mas a chuva essa continua a cair e bem forte, o que vale e que aqui a minha terrinha e sempre a descer ou a subir  senão tinha de ir encher o barquito  
agora mais a sério deve ser preocupante a situação das zonas como agueda, tomar, constância, pois são zonas com um risco elevado de cheias


----------



## Rui M. (24 Nov 2006 às 16:54)

mas que ventania, aguaceiro e escuridão!


(lisboa)


----------



## thunder-storm (24 Nov 2006 às 16:58)

em coimbra chove diluvianamente á cerca de 1 h...com o vento a acalmar...e temporariamente a chuva a abrandar...


----------



## Santos (24 Nov 2006 às 17:08)

Boa tarde, estou sem electricidade desde as 12.30, isto aqui no Oeste ESTÁ UM CAOS    , existem muitas estradas cortadas, muros caídos, rios a transbordar...postes de electricidade caídos no chão.
O modem antigo que estou agora a utilizar e a bateria do portátil não vão durar para sempre   
As árvores caídas não têm conta pelo que se torna muito perigoso sair de casa  
Espero que a luz venha, mas penso que será difícil nas próximas horas,


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 17:19)

Boas,

Fui lá fora no intervalo e qual é o meu espanto ás portas do emprego na Igreja de Ramalde a água de um ribeiro tinha galgado as margens e subiu 1,20m (segundo testemunhas), qdo lá cheguei estavam para aí uns 60/80 cm, mas ficaram dois carros  e inundou umas casas, depois coloco as fotos 

Apareceu depois, uma reportagem da SIC que mencionou terem ene de locais a visitar, pq eram muitas situações, apareço na reportagem camuflado, mas como têm ene de situações, não sei se vão passar todas.... (conversei com eles e mencionei Nós, e eles nós quem e fiz publicidade ao fórum e ele abanou a cabeça como sim  já sei qual... )

Quero ver os noticiários logo!

Imagem de satélite actualizada... ainda falta mais um pouco ou estou enganado  



estou a ouvir a sicnot. e estão a dizer que toda a zona rodoviária envolvente à Amadora está submersa ou com lençois  de água,... só ouvi o fim


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2006 às 17:24)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fui lá fora no intervalo e qual é o meu espanto ás portas do emprego na Igreja de Ramalde a água de um ribeiro tinha galgado as margens e subiu 1,20m (segundo testemunhas), qdo lá cheguei estavam para aí uns 60/80 cm, mas ficaram dois carros  e inundou umas casas, depois coloco as fotos
> 
> ...



  é assim mesmo seringador há que fazer publicidade ao nosso forúm, qualquer dia este forum vai virar  a pagina oficial de previsao meterologica e acompanhamente "in loco" das várias situações meterologicas com o estado a patrocinar claro     
não sei se já deste uma vista de olhos aos modelos para os proximos dias mas  referem uma situação um pouco atípica com a implementação de um  anticilcone com uma subida de temperaturas


----------



## thunder-storm (24 Nov 2006 às 17:30)

apesar de não ter nada q possa registar a velocidade do vento....por volta da 16:20...parecia q na minha zona estava a passar um tornado tal era a força do vento e a intensidade da chuva...

já agr...lanço esta questão aos membros com mais conhecimentos...nos ultimos anos começamos a ouvir falar em portugal de furacões...e vários episodios de tornados...nomeadamente no ultimo ano em peniche e no alentejo...q quer isto dizer??...pois há uns anos estas coisas eram impensáveis...


----------



## Tiago Moreno (24 Nov 2006 às 17:34)

spiritmind disse:


> é assim mesmo seringador há que fazer publicidade ao nosso forúm, qualquer dia este forum vai virar  a pagina oficial de previsao meterologica e acompanhamente "in loco" das várias situações meterologicas com o estado a patrocinar claro
> não sei se já deste uma vista de olhos aos modelos para os proximos dias mas  referem uma situação um pouco atípica com a implementação de um  anticilcone com uma subida de temperaturas



Pessoalmente, e pelo que me dizem os mais velhos, não é normal um outono em que temos dias como o de hoje e imediatamente a seguir uma semana de temperaturas altas para a época, para de novo voltarmos à chuva intensa... no fundo é um ciclo muito atípico. Não há existe um tempo relativamente constante. Posso estar a dizer uma asneira.... pelos vossos registos o que dizem?


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 17:36)

spiritmind disse:


> é assim mesmo seringador há que fazer publicidade ao nosso forúm, qualquer dia este forum vai virar  a pagina oficial de previsao meterologica e acompanhamente "in loco" das várias situações meterologicas com o estado a patrocinar claro
> não sei se já deste uma vista de olhos aos modelos para os proximos dias mas  referem uma situação um pouco atípica com a implementação de um  anticilcone com uma subida de temperaturas



Bem o GFS está cego.... 
O ECM... tealguma consistência, mas temos de esperar pela actualização das 12h, mas gosto dele para a 1ª semana de Dezembro, pq também anda um bocadito ás aranhas, não estão a lidar bem com esta situação. 

Contudo, gostava de alertar que a precipitaçãoaté dia 28 é boa para mais inundações urbanas e outras, visto que serão mais aguaceiros que localmente podem ser problemático...

mas uma coisa é certa dia 28 (QC) o padrão vai-se alterar para o   que se irá acentuar mais para o fim da 1ªsemana de Dezembro, pelo menos espero


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 17:40)

Tiago Moreno disse:


> Se tivessemos vulcões em Portugal Continental e algum entrasse em erupção só activavam o plano de emergência depois de medir a temperatura da lava



Cheguei agora da molha - apesar do fato, estou encharcado até aos ossos.

Por acaso temos 2 vulcoes em Portugal: um está na praia do Guincho (sao aquelas rochas no meio da praia = chaminé) e o outro em Monsanto, em Lisboa (mesmo por baixo da cadeia de Monsanto). Até à data estao dormentes, ou seja, inactivos (até ver  )


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2006 às 17:52)

Que grande ventania tem estado por cá nesta última hora  

Continua a chover moderado e a temperatura é de 12,4ºC. A pressão começou a subir e está agora em 992,4 hPa.

@Dan, acreditas que vi um caixote do lixo mesmo no meio da av. das cantarias?? Por pouco que não o levava na frente


----------



## Senador (24 Nov 2006 às 17:54)

uma foto aqui do rio da terra com mais 1 metro que o normal:


----------



## Senador (24 Nov 2006 às 17:57)

Aqui já começou a chover moderadamente.. temperatura 14.5ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 18:03)

Fil disse:


> Que grande ventania tem estado por cá nesta última hora
> 
> Continua a chover moderado e a temperatura é de 12,4ºC. A pressão começou a subir e está agora em 992,4 hPa.
> 
> @Dan, acreditas que vi um caixote do lixo mesmo no meio da av. das cantarias?? Por pouco que não o levava na frente



 

Aqui na rua os caixotes do lixo não voaram porque estão presos, mas as arvores é que estão a ficar depenadas. Tem sido uma tarde bem ventosa. Que me lembre, é uma das piores dos últimos 5 anos.

Por agora tenho 12,4ºC e continua a chover, mas o vento está um pouco mais fraco.


----------



## Senador (24 Nov 2006 às 18:07)

Não sou eu k sou bom fotografo e pus este efeito, mas até que não ficou mal de todo.. dá para ter uma ideia da quantidade de água que por ali passa:


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 18:10)

Boas (ou más) notícias para os amantes da neve:

Telefonaram-me de Santa Maria, Açores, a dizer que a temperatura caíu brutalmente e que parece que estão na serra Nevada. Sabem o que isso quer dizer, não sabem?  
O Seringador é que sabe. Hoje ainda vamos ver branquinho a cair.  Oba, oba ...


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 18:11)

precipitação acumulada das ultimas 24h...isto é, das 12h de ontem as 12h de hj


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 18:19)

Cheguei agora da rua tive a ver o estado do rio Sado nunca o tinha visto assim como hoje  posto umas fotos o vento era forte e constante sempre na casa dos 40 a 50 com rajadas superiores é de salientar que eu estava ao nível do mar!!A tvi estava lá e filmou o meu anemómetro não sei se vai aparecer na tv se não!  a minha pressão está nos 995hpa


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 18:20)

Luis França disse:


> Boas (ou más) notícias para os amantes da neve:
> 
> Telefonaram-me de Santa Maria, Açores, a dizer que a temperatura caíu brutalmente e que parece que estão na serra Nevada. Sabem o que isso quer dizer, não sabem?
> O Seringador é que sabe. Hoje ainda vamos ver branquinho a cair.  Oba, oba ...



Luís ainda vamos ter neve nos Açores sem ser no Pico


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2006 às 18:20)

quem tiver oportunidade de ver a rtpn, esta um tema interessante em debate. "será que portugal está preparado para o mau tempo?" e sempre a velha questão só quando estamos sob estes fenomenos e que se lembram destas perguntas enfim


----------



## Senador (24 Nov 2006 às 18:20)

o IM põe e tira.. eles andam confusos...  
Agora só o Norte é que está em alerta vermelho, o resto é psd..


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 18:28)

É o costume ...  

Mas a Brisa também tem culpas nas inundações: em Espanha os gajos fazem as estradas e autovias com levadas nas bermas e no separador central (o Alex pode confirmar isso). Cá poupa-se cimento e horas de trabalho. Para quê? para dar trabalho aos bombeiros, às TV's e aos bate-chapas.


----------



## thunder-storm (24 Nov 2006 às 18:32)

João Oliveira disse:


> o IM põe e tira.. eles andam confusos...
> Agora só o Norte é que está em alerta vermelho, o resto é psd..



na rádio...o snbpc...diz q o mau tempo se desloca agr para o centro e sul....q o norte já passou o pior...


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 18:34)

thunder-storm disse:


> na rádio...o snbpc...diz q o mau tempo se desloca agr para o centro e sul....q o norte já passou o pior...




Anda tudo doido       , o rapaz da RTPN diz que é do aquecimento, santa ignorância o aquecimento serve para a seca, para a chuva, para o calor e para o frio, enfim dá parece a banha da cobra, cura tudo, meus amigos


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Nov 2006 às 18:35)

Meus amigos, só tenho uma coisa a dizer do que tem sido este dia:
*BRUTAL...*
Inundações, cortes de estrada, barreiras caídas, arvores derrubadas (vi mesmo um eucalipto a cair com a força do vento). Esta situação pelos vistos e pelas noticias que tenho afectou pelo menos todo o Ribatejo norte, além das outras zonas do país que se sabem ter sido afectadas.
Esta tarde estive em Tomar e as águas do Nabão continuam a subir, e prometem uma das maiores inundações de que há memoria, para esta noite (oxalá me engane). 
Após as 16h00 caiu uma carga de água tal que as ruas ficaram praticamente intransitáveis, como podem ver pelas fotos. Mas nem só o rio transbordou, também todas as ribeiras da zona, e circular pela concelho é impossível. Parece-me a mim que para sair de Tomar só será possível através da via rápida (IC3), pois pelas estradas secundárias está tudo inundado. 

Aqui ficam algumas fotos que tirei esta tarde em Tomar.


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 18:35)

Pois, pois deve ser como eles dizem


----------



## thunder-storm (24 Nov 2006 às 18:39)

bem..na imagem de radar do www.meteo.pt ás 18:00 vê se uma linha com mt precipitação em deslocação para sul...sobreudo a sul do sistema montanhoso montejunto- estrela... ....nas noticias referiram q o pico do mau tempo tá previsto pas 21h no centro e 23:00 no alentejo e sul...e depois vai embora...


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 18:40)

Luis França disse:


> Pois, pois deve ser como eles dizem




Ai o aquecimento global provoca chuva, fico feliz por não termos de aturar um País desertico segundo aqueles senhores dos estudos    , daqui a 2 meses estamos a ter problemas com nevões e lá vem o aquecimento de novo à baila, siga pra bingo


----------



## Senador (24 Nov 2006 às 18:51)

é o que eu digo, o IM põe o país todo de laranja novamente...


----------



## thunder-storm (24 Nov 2006 às 18:53)

João Oliveira disse:


> é o que eu digo, o IM põe o país todo de laranja novamente...



estão a testaros marcadores..para ver se ainda pintam...pq  à mau tempo a sério...o verde e o amarelo são os q mais gastam...aproveitaram agr...


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 18:55)

Esta não entendi de porem metade do pais em alerta vermelho quando  em termos de vento já passou o pior no meu entender e para chuva já é tarde para o vermelho devia ter sido logo de manha !!


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 18:56)

Mas o sistema frontal ainda não passou totalmente.

Às 18 horas.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 18:58)

Ainda vai chover muito pelo menos até ao inicio da madrugada mas o vento para mim já era!pelo menos com a força que teve de tarde


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 19:02)

Dan disse:


> Mas o sistema frontal ainda não passou totalmente.
> 
> Às 18 horas.



Ainda temos chuva durante mais de 6h de forma constante, não se esqueçam disso, amigos do INM  , depois são os famosos aguaceiros fortes e muito localizados.

Amanhã vai ser um dia muito    , um rapaz na RTPN dizia que sentia muito calor, devia ser do aquecimento global sugerido pelo GORE


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 19:03)

Aqui chove moderado e o vento é fraco neste momento a pressão já esta a subir 997hpa neste momento o mais baixo foi 995hpa...15,1ºC


----------



## Seringador (24 Nov 2006 às 19:09)

Boas,

Acabei de actualizar até dia 30 Novembroo Blog em:
http://meteoseringador.blogspot.com/

Com que então era até ás 18:00 

Infelizmente a neve só vai cair na Serra, espero estar enganado 

De facto houve muito caos, é bom que se vão habituando  para que em Janeiro se sinta na pele o rigor do Inverno...  

O Mapa dos alertas mais parece um semáforo...  
Bom fim de semana


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 19:11)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acabei de actualizar até dia 30 Novembroo Blog em:
> http://meteoseringador.blogspot.com/
> ...



Olha o ensemble, olha o emsemble,


----------



## Mago (24 Nov 2006 às 19:11)

Por aqui a estação meterologica de um colega meu já regista só hoje 81 mm   sera que se passou?
o Vento deu uma rajada já de 72 km/h
temperatura em 10,2ºC


----------



## Eng. Geógrafo (24 Nov 2006 às 19:12)

Posto Observação de Oeiras:

Chuva regular com pouco vento, apesar de algumas rajadas. Vento de w-sw. Nada de trovoada...por enquanto.
Em algumas ruas, a água escorria em grande quantidade.
Na marginal as ondas galgavam o paredão mas sem perigo.


----------



## Senador (24 Nov 2006 às 19:13)

A chuva forte so pára lá para a meia noite... depois é quando passa aguaceiros fracos/moderados e com a entrada de algum frio para a região norte e centro. Cota de neve nos 1300/1400m. 

Quem trouxer a primeira foto com neve do ano, passa a moderador, não é Seringador?


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 19:15)

João Oliveira disse:


> A chuva forte so pára lá para a meia noite... depois é quando passa aguaceiros fracos/moderados e com a entrada de algum frio para a região norte e centro. Cota de neve nos 1300/1400m.
> 
> Quem trouxer a primeira foto com neve do ano, passa a moderador, não é Seringador?



Amanhã tenho de tratar disso,      , quero ir matar saudades dela amanhã


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Nov 2006 às 19:21)

Olha tão lindo, parece uma discoteca...


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 19:24)

A rapaziada vai manter o alerta laranja até ao meio dia de amanhã  , começem a repor o stock de tinta vermelha para o frio o neve, vamos comprar muitos marcadores


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Nov 2006 às 19:25)

Cliquem no link http://weather.no.sapo.pt/ e vejam la o q ja choveu hoje em manteigas


----------



## Mago (24 Nov 2006 às 19:33)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Cliquem no link http://weather.no.sapo.pt/ e vejam la o q ja choveu hoje em manteigas



158 mm ??????  

Aqui 85 mm até agora e não estamos assim tão longe....

http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/


----------



## Senador (24 Nov 2006 às 19:35)

A ver se a temperatura desce a tempo de cobrir a serra de branco, porque neste momento deve estar a chover bem lá em cima.. com uma descida subtil da temperatura, aproveitando esta ultimo carregamento de água, chegava para deixar uns 20cm la em cima.. caso contrario amanha irá cair pouquinha..  uns 5 cm com sorte :P


----------



## Eng. Geógrafo (24 Nov 2006 às 19:38)

A malta de Setúbal chegou a observar a trovoada que passou a Sul da Arrábida?? 

Aconselho estes sites, para quem não conhece: 
www.inm.es
www.windguru.cz (muito bom)


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 19:44)

Eng. Geógrafo disse:


> A malta de Setúbal chegou a observar a trovoada que passou a Sul da Arrábida??
> 
> Aconselho estes sites, para quem não conhece:
> www.inm.es
> www.windguru.cz (muito bom)



A que horas foi isso? Eu não vi nada!!!


----------



## Zoelae (24 Nov 2006 às 19:59)

Não é todos os dias que se exerga uma imagem de radar de tamanha beleza:






Isto é que é uma frente fria em condições!


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Nov 2006 às 20:03)

dj_alex disse:


> O meu é mais bonito....



Querias . Ora repara lá bem no meu vermelho! É tipo vermelho vivo de quem não tem vergonha na cara e o coloca em cima do acontecimento, assim até eu que sou sapateiro!   

Por aqui muito vento, mas a chuva tarda e pelo tamanho da linha no radar não durará muito  . Enfim acho que o Portugal deserto será só mesmo aqui!   

Tenho neste momento 1000 hPa e a estação avisa TROVOADA! Será??? Ainda não ouvi nada, para além do rugir do vento, mas a luz tem estado a dar sinal de se querer marchar!   Temp. 17,9ºC.

Fiz um pequeno filme, porque em imagens estáticas, como as fotografias, não se capta a essência deste fenómeno. Mas só o coloco mais logo ou amanhã.
Aqui deixo estas 3 fotos, a primeira é sem palavras e nas duas seguintes acho que são cortinas de precipitação à distância . Estava virado para Noroeste.


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 20:17)

Aquela mãozinha a segurar o anemómetro era tua Miguel? vi agora mesmo na TVI.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 20:18)

Alguns valores de rajadas de vento:

Santa Maria (100 m) 114 km/h 
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 105 km/h
Monte Real (54 m) 101 km/h 
Viseu (644 m) 97 km/h
Flores (29 m) 97 km/h 
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 93 km/h
Braganca (692 m) 90km/h
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 90km/h
Montijo (11 m) 90km/h
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 90km/h
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 88km/h
Lisboa (105 m) 87km/h

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 20:19)

Aqui td mais calmo! a temperatura já se nota a descer neste momento 14,6ºC...alguem vio a repertagem da tvi em setubal??aquele anomometro e a máo ara minha


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 20:20)

Luis França disse:


> Aquela mãozinha a segurar o anemómetro era tua Miguel? vi agora mesmo na TVI.



Sim era eu


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 20:21)

Aqui continua a chuva e o vento, com 11,7ºC neste momento. Hoje, com maior ou menor intensidade, ainda não parou de chover por aqui.


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 20:24)

Eu vi (ler atrás). Onde arranjaste o anemómetro? Tb queria um.
A jornalista da TVI diz uma calinada - a cantenária enm vez de catenária.(nem com o curso de jornalismo sabem falar  )


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Nov 2006 às 20:30)

miguel disse:


> Sim era eu



Miguel já posso dizer que conheço a tua mão!!!! heheheheh  

Seringador vi a reportagem da SIC, mas havia várias pessoas de fundo, qual eras tu? Um de bigode com ar de meteorologista!?


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Nov 2006 às 20:33)

Aqui começou a cair , mas nada de destaque. É chuva moderada tocada a vento moderado.
A temp. caiu a pico 3 graus em menos de meia hora tenho agora 14,5ºC e a pressão subiu de 1000 para 1001 hPa.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 20:35)

Luis França disse:


> Eu vi (ler atrás). Onde arranjaste o anemómetro? Tb queria um.
> A jornalista da TVI diz uma calinada - a cantenária enm vez de catenária.(nem com o curso de jornalismo sabem falar  )



Comprei num site "offshore" é mto fixe.


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 20:40)

Alguem gravou as reportagens e pode por no youtube???é que eu estou aqui desterrado e não nada acesso as tv tugas....


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Nov 2006 às 20:50)

dj_alex disse:


> Alguem gravou as reportagens e pode por no youtube???é que eu estou aqui desterrado e não nada acesso as tv tugas....



Xiiiii eu pensava que conseguias ver!  Não gravei nada e desde já peço desculpa, se te tivesses acusado antes com todo o prazer o tería feito


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 20:51)

Aqui continua chuva constante mas agora fraca! a temperatura continua em queda agora 14,1ºc e a pressão em subida acentuada agora 1000hpa...só um aparte a jornalista disse que registei naquela altura 70km/h mas não foi! foi 60km/h  mais tarde é que foi aos 70 mas eles já se tinham ido embora ao tempo


----------



## Silvia (24 Nov 2006 às 21:00)

A chuva, o vento forte e a trovoada chegou ao Algarve...


----------



## Hugo Santos (24 Nov 2006 às 21:14)

Boas, depois de este maravilhoso dia que ainda não acabou.
Hoje andei a trabalhar na zona de loures, e não vi grandes incidentes apesar dos enormes lençóis de agua na estrada e a ribeira de loures que tinha um grande caudal.
Entre as 14 e 16:30 foram detectadas enormes rajadas de vento, estava na portela a tirar a ferramenta do carro e ia voando.

Hoje de manhã na TSF estavam a tentar levantar uma polémica entre o SNBPC e o IM, pois um responsável do SNBPC estava agastado porque não tinha havido ocorrências de madrugada, e lá ia insinuando que o IM lançava previsões que depois não se cumpriam e eles ficavam de prevenção para nada.


----------



## jpalhais (24 Nov 2006 às 21:22)

não podias ter dito melhor hugo santos

QUE MARAVILHOSO DIA ESTE ...  Podemos esperar mais dias assim a curto prazo ????


----------



## LUPER (24 Nov 2006 às 22:05)

jpalhais disse:


> não podias ter dito melhor hugo santos
> 
> QUE MARAVILHOSO DIA ESTE ...  Podemos esperar mais dias assim a curto prazo ????



Não vão faltar dias destes, mas agor serão mais frios


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2006 às 22:06)

Em Braga não sei qual foi a pressão mínima que se atingiu, mas quanto cheguei a casa a estação apontava 988hPa    Um novo recorde!


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2006 às 22:16)

Já falta pouquinho para entrar o frio


----------



## Fil (24 Nov 2006 às 22:17)

Não pude ver as notícias  

Neste momento 9,9ºC, 87% hr e 994,6 hPa. Já não chove mas faz muito vento.

Hoje também registei a pressão mais baixa desde o inicio dos meus registos, 990,9 hPa às 16.25. Tive também o dia com maior precipitação, 61,4 mm até este momento.



Dan disse:


> Aqui na rua os caixotes do lixo não voaram porque estão presos, mas as arvores é que estão a ficar depenadas. Tem sido uma tarde bem ventosa. Que me lembre, é uma das piores dos últimos 5 anos.



Eu acho que a noite de natal de 2004 foi a mais ventosa dos últimos anos, e ainda por cima com uma temperatura próxima aos 0ºC e a nevar com céu limpo. Aquilo sim foi frio a valer!


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 22:27)

Fil disse:


> Não pude ver as notícias
> 
> Neste momento 9,9ºC, 87% hr e 994,6 hPa. Já não chove mas faz muito vento.
> 
> ...



Também foi bem ventoso o dia 23 de Março deste ano. Uma Trovoada provocou, durante uns 10 minutos, chuva e o vento muito intenso. Na estação meteorológica foi medida uma rajada de 90 km/h. Houve alguns estragos. Pode ter sido um Microburst.


----------



## dj_alex (24 Nov 2006 às 22:46)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Xiiiii eu pensava que conseguias ver!  Não gravei nada e desde já peço desculpa, se te tivesses acusado antes com todo o prazer o tería feito



Logo gravas amanha....combinado?


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 23:14)

Depois de ter parado durante cerca de uma hora, volta a chuva e o vento forte, mas agora com um valor de temperatura um pouco mais baixo (9,9ºC).


----------



## Mago (24 Nov 2006 às 23:23)

Aqui de registar a precipitação que chegou a 90 mm , nao pensei que chuvesse tanto , a rajada mais forte foi de 72 km/km às 17h25, a pressão nunca a vi tao baixa chegou aos 994 hpa , o icone animado da estação teve o dia quase todo com o sinal de trovoada, subiu agora.

Presentemente estão:
9,2º C , 999 hpa,  95%humidade vento a 40km/h e nao chove por enquanto agora....

Agora venha o  

Já agora quando vi na TVI a jornalista a falar num meterologista amador a medir o vento lembrei-me logo de algum  membro do forum.


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 23:29)

Já postei os 2 videos da manha de hoje (ainda há mais, mas só amanha).

http://meteopt.blogspot.com

Por aqui a chuva já parou mas o vento continua. Agora tenho 15º C.


----------



## tozequio (24 Nov 2006 às 23:30)

Aqui na zona do Porto houve 2 horas muito complicadas entre as 14.00 e as 16.00. Eu praticamente não presenciei o espectáculo (estava em aulas    ), mas pelo relato do meu pai, a precipitação e o vento que ocorreu nesse período foi algo de monumental, até deu para escadas numa rua de Gaia se converterem numa queda de água  

Destaco ainda algumas inundações na Circunvalação em frente ao Hospital S.João e para a queda de uma árvore sobre a linha de metro em Gaia que cortou a circulação.

De resto ramos e folhas às dezenas, mas este evento por aqui valeu simplesmente por essas 2 horas, porque de resto a precipitação e o vento não foram muito intensos. Neste momento lá fora já tenho o pátio e a estrada em frente a minha casa complatemente secos, já não deve cair um aguaceiro há mais de 2 horas.


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2006 às 23:37)

Deve estar a chover bem no Alentejo e Algarve. Kim e Tornado já prepararam as traineiras?


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 23:44)

Para a minha zona este evento valeu-se pelo vento a maior rajada medi da minha varanda ao fim da manha 90,9hm/h e foi de manha que acabou por chover mais ao contrario de previsto de tarde acabou por não chover muito o vento como que por magia parou era 18 horas


----------



## Luis França (25 Nov 2006 às 00:43)

Já sei que me vao chamar louco mas vejam este pequeno video. Lembram-se onde eu tinha filmado às 10 horas junto àquele murete?

http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/11/flashfloods-azenhas-do-mar20061124.html

nao há nada que saber - é só clikar na imagem  e deixar um comentário arrojado lá em baixo :-)


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Nov 2006 às 01:10)

Luis França disse:


> Deve estar a chover bem no Alentejo e Algarve. Kim e Tornado já prepararam as traineiras?





Luis França disse:


> Já sei que me vao chamar louco mas vejam este pequeno video. Lembram-se onde eu tinha filmado às 10 horas junto àquele murete?
> 
> http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/11/flashfloods-azenhas-do-mar20061124.html
> 
> nao há nada que saber - é só clikar na imagem  e deixar um comentário arrojado lá em baixo :-)




Choveu bem, mas nada de destaque, parece que houve uns 5 minutos mesmo na linha da frente, que foi uma verdadeira tempestade, mas estranhamente eu não me apercebi  e quando dei por ela, era chuva moderada com algum vento e assim se tem mantido até agora.


Quanto aos filmes, bem só mesmo de meteolouco! E se tu cais lá para baixo???   Eu acho que não arriscava tanto. E aquele filme da máquina literalmente dentro da cascata  .


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2006 às 01:20)

Pois tbm não achei um magnifico dia de chuva já tive melhor este Outono!quanto o filme Luís mto fixe como mto bem disse o nosso amigo Kim é mesmo de um meteolouco desculpa na cena do comentário aquilo do nome parece que não queria sair e acabou atrofiado mas é da hora


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Nov 2006 às 04:55)

boas

bem que dia este    


por agora aqui em lisboa tudo calmo acho que devemos ter um sabado calminho mas a animaçao pode começar logo na madrugada de segunda   

alguem tem o video gravado do miguel a segurar no seu anemometro era bem  

meus amigo amanha o vento vai acalmar bastante vamos ver se temos      Tow-In  em cascais ( para quem nao sabe sao ondas grande e surf  puxados por motas de agua eu tenho umas filmagens feitas lá o ano passado lindas ) a ondulaçao vai entrar de oeste com 6,6m pode ser  

www.winguru.com

ate lá  

abraços meteo


----------



## Luis França (25 Nov 2006 às 08:32)

Bons-dias, pessoal

Acordei ao som duma granizada valente e descomunal agora mesmo durante 5 minutos. Pareciam calhaus e eram bem grandes, claro estava a dormir e quando fui filmar já nao consegui apanhar o som e o tamanho dos calhaus. Mas fiz umas fotos da nuvem negra que passou e que vai a caminho do Oeste, Ericeira e Sintra. A forma e a cor das nuvens é dum cinzento escuro lindo. Isto promete durante o dia de hoje. Tenho de ir a Lisboa de manha mas acho que vou voltar para aqui. O mar cresceu ainda mais e estao umas ondas bem grandes.
Surfistas já para dentro de água...


----------



## Luis França (25 Nov 2006 às 08:39)

Já há céu azul com abertas aqui ao pé do mar, salpicado com nuvens verticais e de carácter "explosivo" como dizia o Seringador e o Alex, a festa vai continuar. Quem pensava que tinha abrandado tire daí a idéia. A orquestra e os bombos chegaram. Nao há descanso  

A p+ropósito dos videos, vou fazer uma curta-metragens com o material recolhido ontem, tipo "Curtas", que colocarei no youtube, mas vai ser um ficheiro grandote pq sao vários videos compactados num só. Quando for para Lisboa se houver mais eventos pelo caminho serao prontamente registados. Até logo.


----------



## Luis França (25 Nov 2006 às 08:45)

Vejam aquelas aqueles "pequenos" núcleos espalhados pelo mar; lá veem as flashfloods e os landslides se aquilo despeja como à bocado. E o frio já está aí a chegar com aquela corrente


----------



## Luis França (25 Nov 2006 às 08:58)

Olhei agora para o horizonte no mar e estao lá 3 a 4 arco-íris. Quererá isso dizer que chove fortemente por lá e, como o vente está de Oeste, vamos levar com ela em cima de novo daqui a umas horas. Porque pelo tamanho das nuvens a água nao se vai esgotar toda lá. O IM mantém o laranja nos Açores e Madeira e a nós já nos colocou  o amarelinho (ainda o vao mudar por causa destas células e da ondulaçao; o que é que o Louis de Funnés do snbpc irá dizer logo?)


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 09:49)

Luis França disse:


> Olhei agora para o horizonte no mar e estao lá 3 a 4 arco-íris. Quererá isso dizer que chove fortemente por lá e, como o vente está de Oeste, vamos levar com ela em cima de novo daqui a umas horas. Porque pelo tamanho das nuvens a água nao se vai esgotar toda lá. O IM mantém o laranja nos Açores e Madeira e a nós já nos colocou  o amarelinho (ainda o vao mudar por causa destas células e da ondulaçao; o que é que o Louis de Funnés do snbpc irá dizer logo?)



   O Funnés disse ontem que só tirava o laranja às 12.00 de hoje, mas deve ter acordado, olhou pra janela do seu quarto, e viu um ceu limpo no seu horizonte. Ora nem mais telefono já para porem isto em amarelo e verde, pq agora vem bom tempo. O Funnés é uma grande homem não haja duvida disso, ele rege-se por padrões incomprensiveis.
As noticias de hoje vão ser do tipo daquelas de Freixo de Espada à Cinta. Mas claro que o Funné deve ser sportinguista e gosta do verde.

Pra já venha a neve e que feche os acessos com uns bons nevões, depois os modelos estão como o Funné não vêm nada à frente, tão ceguetas


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2006 às 11:25)

Por acaso até choveu bastante mas mesmo assim estava á espera de mais essencialmente da parte do vento mas ok foi bom enquanto durou agora venha o frio e a neve ou então granizo aos montes


----------



## Santos (25 Nov 2006 às 12:09)

Já tenho luz em casa de novo  
Este episódio por aqui foi terrível  pena foi a luz  mas está de volta, hoje ainda teremos surpresas


----------



## Rog (25 Nov 2006 às 15:19)

Boas por aqui o temporal foi pior relativamente a vento, desde ontem à tarde até hoje de manhã a rede de telefones foi uma das vítimas pelo vento deixando esta parte da região sem net....
Outras consequências do vento que me contaram:
- arrancou uma chamíné numa padaria
- destelhou parte de uma igreja
- derrubou árvores de grande porte

Felizmente a luz não faltou. A chuva foi moderada duarante a tarde e noite. Hoje à tarde ainda a registar umas duas trovoadas e algum granizo.


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Nov 2006 às 16:40)

Por aqui a chuva parou de madrugada. E hoje por volta das 13h caiu um forte aguaceiro, mais forte que a precipitação que por aqui caiu ontem. Mas claro de curta duração. E acho que lá vem mais obra  o céu está a escurecer! 

Bem estou apavorado!!!!!!!!!    
Para aqui o IM está a dar alerta CINZENTO!!!!!!!!!! isto é a coisa está a ficar escura!!!!   
Ora vejam lá!






E olhem que não é produto de photoshopagem!

Estão completamente perdidos... Eles até já publicam mapas, tipo: *Faça você mesmo!*


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2006 às 16:44)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por aqui a chuva parou de madrugada. E hoje por volta das 13h caiu um forte aguaceiro, mais forte que a precipitação que por aqui caiu ontem. Mas claro de curta duração. E acho que lá vem mais obra  o céu está a escurecer!
> 
> Bem estou apavorado!!!!!!!!!
> Para aqui o IM está a dar alerta CINZENTO!!!!!!!!!! isto é a coisa está a ficar escura!!!!
> ...



quando esta a cinzento quer dizer que a informação está em actualização


----------



## Iceberg (25 Nov 2006 às 16:45)

Hoje de manhã, pelas 09h00 aqui em Braga, acordamos com um forte trovão, associado a um intenso chuveiro.

O resto do dia caracterizado por sol entre nuvens, sem chuva digna de registo, a temperatura essa hoje está mais baixa relativamente a outros dias, a rondar os 13º, no entanto aguardemos aquela linha de instabilidade que se aproxima por Oeste, ainda pode causar algumas surpresas.


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 18:48)

iceberg disse:


> Hoje de manhã, pelas 09h00 aqui em Braga, acordamos com um forte trovão, associado a um intenso chuveiro.
> 
> O resto do dia caracterizado por sol entre nuvens, sem chuva digna de registo, a temperatura essa hoje está mais baixa relativamente a outros dias, a rondar os 13º, no entanto aguardemos aquela linha de instabilidade que se aproxima por Oeste, ainda pode causar algumas surpresas.



Essa linha vai dar muito que falar, vem com um aspecto ameaçador e com muito ar frio por trás


----------



## Luis França (25 Nov 2006 às 19:42)

Já voltei do bulimento e disseram-me que caiu uma pequena nevada (granizo esfarrapado) durante 3 minutos em São Miguel de manhã. Depois caiu cá como sabem (gostei da foto, Luper). O Pico pareceu-me o Monte Fuji durante uns instantes. Também já ouvi há meia-hora atrás uns trovões. Hoje fico em Lisboa e amanhã volto para lá. (vou editar os tais filmes)
Até logo.


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 21:51)

Luis França disse:


> Já voltei do bulimento e disseram-me que caiu uma pequena nevada (granizo esfarrapado) durante 3 minutos em São Miguel de manhã. Depois caiu cá como sabem (gostei da foto, Luper). O Pico pareceu-me o Monte Fuji durante uns instantes. Também já ouvi há meia-hora atrás uns trovões. Hoje fico em Lisboa e amanhã volto para lá. (vou editar os tais filmes)
> Até logo.



Tenho mais fotos no topico do seguimento de Novembro, foi realmente um espetaculo conseguir aquilo. Fui literalmente atrás da Supercelula


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2006 às 22:17)

Acho que a situação especial só se deu mesmo durante o dia 24


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2006 às 22:46)

Fil disse:


> Acho que a situação especial só se deu mesmo durante o dia 24



Pois   apesar de amanhã estar prevista precipitação a depressão foi dar uma volta pelas Ilhas Britânicas...


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Nov 2006 às 22:55)

spiritmind disse:


> quando esta a cinzento quer dizer que a informação está em actualização



Pois...  
Eu também gostava de acreditar nisso, mas acho que é mais "sem saber que informação"  . Não é por nada, apenmas que isso foi às 18h:22 e são 23h...


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 00:53)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois...
> Eu também gostava de acreditar nisso, mas acho que é mais "sem saber que informação"  . Não é por nada, apenmas que isso foi às 18h:22 e são 23h...



Já passaram mais de 6 horas e meia... é o que se chama uma actualização demorada 

E já que estamos a bater no IM vejam só o início da previsão para amanhã: "Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado."


----------



## Hawk (26 Nov 2006 às 01:03)

Mau tempo na cidade do Funchal ontem por volta das 13h00:





O famoso "capacete" por cima da minha casa, muita chuva no Funchal e mar alteroso devido ao vento fortíssimo. O navio que está a sair do porto "Oriana" necessitou do apoio de 2 rebocadores para fazer face à ondulação e vento!


----------



## Luis França (26 Nov 2006 às 01:23)

Uns amigos vão-me enviar por MMS 2 fotos de São Miguel com a paisagem toda branquinha (brevemente) com o que caiu lá hoje (faço companhia às fotos do Luper  ). Entretanto já estou a carregar no youtube o video de 3 minutos da manhã e da tarde do dia 24; depois ponho aqui o link e ocezes os comentários (a propósito, usei um saco estanque na máquina e não o contrário do que alguns pensaram   - a máquina está de boa saúde e funciona 100%)  
Vamos ter novos membros nos Açores (até que enfim)  
E amanhã vai haver ondas grandes lá para os lados de Cascais? se sim, em que sítio para eu ir lá filmar os doidos nas pranchas?


----------



## Luis França (26 Nov 2006 às 02:52)

Tenho os olhos quase fechados   de 3 directas quase seguidas; o video já está disponível em versão final ...

http://meteopt.blogspot.com

Digam lá se não está bem esgalhado (o pior é sempre a re-masterização e montagem/ conversão - leva uma eternidade...).  

Vou depositar os ditos na palha (amanhã coloco as fotos).

Boa noite a todos.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Nov 2006 às 14:58)

Luis bem!  só mesmo tu! Excelentes flashfloods   

Eu não conheço os locais por onde andaste, mas desde já aqui fica o pedido de lá voltares em tempo seco para vermos as diferenças . De qualquer modo pareceu-me que andaste perto de falésias e outros locais de risco!  Tu tem lá cuidado com isso 

Gostei de ver a fatiota amarela e as galochas  Isso é que é traje a rigor! 

Aproveitando a onda das reportagens  e porque aqui não tivemos flashfloods , já que aqui é mais Dust Storms , aqui fica um pequeno video do vento que por aqui se sentiu no dia 24. Só pude ir fazer " reportagem" no final do dia, por isso não deu para mais!  

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUKCEsEPC5M[/MEDIA]


----------



## Luis França (26 Nov 2006 às 21:18)

Obrigado, Kim - o teu video tem mais dramatismo à noite (temos de ter cuidado onde pomos os pés... ). Quanto ao hipotético perigo, nunca estive em falésias desprotegidas (foi filmado a partir dum miradouro murado), no leito da ribeira coloquei a máquina alem do muro (como tenho braços comprimidos.. ) por isso tens a sensação de precipício (era essa a ideia) e, por fim, a filmagem mais arriscada foi aquela onda final (eram 4 ondas sobrepostas) em que tive de subir vários degraus antecipadamente (como moro lá há + de 30 anos já conheço as manhas daquele mar! se fosse outra pessoa tinha ficado lá em baixo e tinha ido fazer companhia ao lixo que boiava no mar  ). Raramente, hoje em dia, corro riscos desnecessários (para não falar quando era mais novo; desses tempos também tenho slides de situações realmente perigosas, mas ainda estou vivo)


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 22:39)

Vi agora os dois video, estão excelentes tanto um como o outro!


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2006 às 22:50)

Luis França disse:


> Vamos ter novos membros nos Açores (até que enfim)



Boas notícias. Esperam que sejam que tenham tanta queda para a foto-vídeo reportagem como tu


----------



## Santos (27 Nov 2006 às 00:45)

As nossas próximas horas de precipitação, que deverá ser muita em muitas localidades, acompanhada com vento por vezes forte


----------



## Luis França (27 Nov 2006 às 00:57)

Em 1ª mão, uma fotografia tirada em São Miguel na manhã de 25-11-2006, por uma leitora do fórum (como foi apanhada desprevenida, o telemóvel teve de servir de máquina fotográfica).






Já hoje em Santa Maria a esta hora (23:00) está um frio de rachar como não há lembrança. Isso quer dizer que ...


----------



## Santos (27 Nov 2006 às 00:59)

Que imagem fantástica Luis, quem diria ...


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 08:56)

Luis França disse:


> Em 1ª mão, uma fotografia tirada em São Miguel na manhã de 25-11-2006, por uma leitora do fórum (como foi apanhada desprevenida, o telemóvel teve de servir de máquina fotográfica).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neve??

Foi indicada esta situaçao por alguma comunicaçao social regional??


----------



## Luis França (27 Nov 2006 às 12:27)

Que eu saiba aqui não. Por lá também não sei, vou investigar.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Nov 2006 às 12:34)

Já não se pode dizer que não neva aqui ou acolá agora tudo é possível


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2006 às 13:08)

dj_alex disse:


> Neve??



Eu apontava mais para o granizo.


----------



## Senador (27 Nov 2006 às 13:39)

Claramente granizo


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (27 Nov 2006 às 14:42)

Parece que a festa ainda não acabou:


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 14:54)

Boas,

Acabei de colocar a Reportagem no meu Blog (era muito grande), está em:
http://meteoseringador.blogspot.com/
Fica o aperitivo..


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 15:02)

Luis França disse:


> Em 1ª mão, uma fotografia tirada em São Miguel na manhã de 25-11-2006, por uma leitora do fórum (como foi apanhada desprevenida, o telemóvel teve de servir de máquina fotográfica).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viva ao aquecimento, parabens Luís por essa magnifica foto, que maravilha nevar nos Açores, e agora digam que a corrente tá forte. Tá forte como um boi     , ou será que isto não merecia aparecer nos media? Aqui é um exemplo da censura dos warmers


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 15:11)

dj_alex disse:


> Neve??
> 
> Foi indicada esta situaçao por alguma comunicaçao social regional??




Pra vcs é tudo granizo           , que é um fenomeno raro isso é amigos, muito , muito raro


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 16:39)

Depois da tempestade a calma voltou ao forum....Ou está tudo a recuperar o trabalho que nao fez a semana passada???


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 17:11)

Bem,

O melhor será esta precipitação que aí vem, acho que depois do jantar vai voltar animação 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 17:18)

Gosto deste Meteograma, falta depois a precipitação, mas não sei não a 1200m  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MU_Porto_avn.png

Gosto daquela barra azul...
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Porto_avn.png


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 17:33)

Atenção que a -5 aproxima-se do Corvo segundo o GME a 72h      , O que é que se passa aqui?


----------



## Santos (27 Nov 2006 às 17:36)

dj_alex disse:


> Depois da tempestade a calma voltou ao forum....Ou está tudo a recuperar o trabalho que nao fez a semana passada???




  A trabalhar, mas que vem aí chuva, isso vem


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 17:44)

LUPER disse:


> Atenção que a -5 aproxima-se do Corvo segundo o GME a 72h      , O que é que se passa aqui?



Bem Visto    

Só espero que não perca muita força, ainda tenho esperanças para o próximo FDS para cotas a 1000-1200...pelo menos, i.e. queda de neve e não acumulação, nos aguaceiros que vem por trás... os modelos não estão a lidar bem com a temperatura, só espero que progrida bem no dia 1 e 2

Reparem como a temperatura max. a 2m nas Astúrias, 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn12617.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn13217.png


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 17:46)

Seringador disse:


> Bem Visto
> 
> Só espero que não perca muita força, ainda tenho esperanças para o próximo FDS para cotas a 1000-1200...pelo menos, i.e. queda de neve e não acumulação, nos aguaceiros que vem por trás... os modelos não estão a lidar bem com a temperatura, só espero que progrida bem no dia 1 e 2
> 
> ...



Penso que os modelos andam ás aranhas literalmente, vamos ter uma bela entrada fria este fds prolongado. Que nos chegue a -25 com a -2, que a malta agradece


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 17:56)

Aqui está ela...


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 18:00)

Seringador disse:


> Aqui está ela...



E a -10 espreita logo por trás, estranho não é? Não me recordo de ver uma situação desta tão a E e a S como esta


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2006 às 18:08)

No continente, é mais uma situação limite. Uma iso -25ºC a 500 hPa e 0ºC a 850 hpa dava neve a cotas de 1000-1200m, mas ultimamente o GFS tem tido o habito de retirar o frio mesmo na véspera.


Mas não devíamos estar a discutir isto no outro tópico  ?


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 18:17)

Sim tens razão DAN  foi o entusiasmo, pq correspondiam com as fax chart a 132h, acho que elas neste momento são as mais fiáveis...
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack2a.gif
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3.gif


----------



## Tiago Moreno (28 Nov 2006 às 10:17)

Bom dia! Ontem tirei algumas fotos a um duplo viaduto na minha terrinha, que com as chuvas (madrugada, manha e inicio da tarde) ficou completamente inundado e destruído. Peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens, mas a escuridão é muita e o fotografo mt fraquinho  

*Primeiro viaduto (passagem inferior á linha da CP)*
Foto 1 - 2 - Passeio flutuante  








Foto 3 - 4 - O belo do buraco








Foto 5 - A "tampa" do buraco  




*Segundo viaduto (passagem inferior à EN 13)*
Foto 1 - A lama onde me encontro a tirar a foto tinha, naquele ponto, 1,5metros de altura (a estrada ficou por baixo)




Foto 2 - A altura da água duas horas antes situava-se na linha que ficou marcada logo abaixo dos sinais de trânsito pendurados na parede do viaduto (são exactamente 2,8 metros de altura do pavimento da estrada até essa linha). Os sinais indicativos de localidade (á direita) enganam, porque estão situados numa zona mais alta (para alem de terem um suporte com mais de 1 metro)




Foto 3 - Pequeno zoom para a piscina olímpica




Ouvi alguns comentários de habituais "fiscais" de desastres dizendo que o problema foram as "sarjetas entupidas"      Pela quantidade de água que lá está, lama e pedras digamos que talvez o problema tenha estado na construção dos viadutos sobre um lençol freático e num terreno bastante inclinado... obra portuguesa, concerteza!


----------



## dj_alex (28 Nov 2006 às 11:30)

Tiago Moreno disse:


> Ouvi alguns comentários de habituais "fiscais" de desastres dizendo que o problema foram as "sarjetas entupidas"      Pela quantidade de água que lá está, lama e pedras digamos que talvez o problema tenha estado na construção dos viadutos sobre um lençol freático e num terreno bastante inclinado... obra portuguesa, concerteza!


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Nov 2006 às 15:23)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acabei de colocar a Reportagem no meu Blog (era muito grande), está em:
> http://meteoseringador.blogspot.com/



Impecáveis   , estão a ver como se anda a perder um bom fotografo!  

Estive no teu blog e estão excelentes, isso é que tem sido água!   
As do estado do mar estão tb espectaculares, esta primeira que tens aqui então com aquele rebentamento, deve ter atingido cá uma altura!  
Tens de colocar aqui a foto da supercélula na praia, está realmente, como alguém comentou lá no blog, uma foto de capa de revista!!!!   
Tu tens geitinho para o clic. Acho que fazer fotografia, não é só ter o acontecimento à frente, é preciso saber transmiti-lo aos outros, e tu sabes! Tens de me dar umas lições!     


Só tenho pena é dos prejuízos e danos pessoais . E nós todos a pagar... 




Tiago Moreno disse:


> Bom dia! Ontem tirei algumas fotos a um duplo viaduto na minha terrinha, que com as chuvas (madrugada, manha e inicio da tarde) ficou completamente inundado e destruído. Peço desculpa pela qualidade das imagens, mas a escuridão é muita e o fotografo mt fraquinho
> 
> Ouvi alguns comentários de habituais "fiscais" de desastres dizendo que o problema foram as "sarjetas entupidas"      Pela quantidade de água que lá está, lama e pedras digamos que talvez o problema tenha estado na construção dos viadutos sobre um lençol freático e num terreno bastante inclinado... obra portuguesa, concerteza!



Tiago para serem à noite estão muito boas também. É uma pena que os nossos descontos, se apliquem tão mal e com tão pouca seriedacde, depois dá nestas coisas!


----------



## Luis França (28 Nov 2006 às 15:32)

Recebi esta resposta dum fórum americano em relação às fotos que viram no meu blog:

http://www.surfingtheapocalypse.net/cgi-bin/forum.cgi?read=160177

e mais uma vez, aquela foto da célula na praia (tirada pelo Seringador) não só dava capa de revista como capa de catálogo dos prémios MeteoPT ou dum cd com as fotos/videos premiados.


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2006 às 23:51)

*Entreposto da SIVA em Portugal (Azambuja) - semana passada*

Bom, recebi estas imagens por e-mail será que são mesmo deste evento? Alguém soube disto?

Entreposto da SIVA em Portugal (Azambuja) - semana passada


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Nov 2006 às 23:58)

Sem palavras!!!!!


----------



## Rog (30 Nov 2006 às 00:01)

sem comentários


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 08:58)

essas imagens sao mesmo na Azambuja??

A serem verdade....


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2006 às 09:39)

São mesmo na Azambuja...é uma zona onde o escoamento é reduzido para o caudal que ali afluiu e como consequência esta brincadeira


----------



## João (30 Nov 2006 às 10:02)

Atenção pessoal que esta foto não é na Azambuja!
Pois como adoro carros tenho por hábito ler revistas da especialidade e já vi esta foto à cerca de 2 anos, não sei precisar. Se a memória não me falha foi durante um periodo em que a europa central sofreu mto com as inundações. 
Atenção mirones não estejas a tentar enganar o pessoal!!


----------



## RMira (30 Nov 2006 às 10:08)

Não é uma questão de enganar ninguém. Esta zona é-me familiar na medida em que o meu trabalho é aí perto e passo lá muitos dias. Se não é mesmo a zona é muito parecido mesmo.


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2006 às 10:17)

Eu tentei ver várias vezes na imagem alguma coisa que me dissesse que isto não é Portugal....o único pormenor que me parece indicar que não é cá, são os camiões de transporte dos carros. Aquelas cores azuis e verdes não são costume ver-se por cá....
Isto nos e-mails 90% do que circula é falso  mas estas fotos não sei  ... só mesmo alguém da zona para confirmar...


----------



## Luis França (30 Nov 2006 às 11:48)

Mas em Espanha já vi alguns dos azuis!


----------



## Seringador (30 Nov 2006 às 14:39)

João disse:


> Atenção pessoal que esta foto não é na Azambuja!
> Pois como adoro carros tenho por hábito ler revistas da especialidade e já vi esta foto à cerca de 2 anos, não sei precisar. Se a memória não me falha foi durante um periodo em que a europa central sofreu mto com as inundações.
> Atenção mirones não estejas a tentar enganar o pessoal!!




Boas,

Estas imagens são das cheias do Reno em 2003, na fábrica da Skoda.


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2006 às 15:17)

Aqui vai o link para o fórum (Skoda) onde se encontra informação sobre as inundações e onde se encontram alojadas essas fotos  

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=468950


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 15:25)

Agora entendo o porquê das machas de água dentro do meu skoda!   

Minho com que então a passar notícias falsas!!!  Havia de te cair ai um nevão ininterrupto durante uma semana e ficares net e tudo!


----------



## João (30 Nov 2006 às 15:37)

Bem me parecia! 
Não te passa nada ã seringador!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (30 Nov 2006 às 21:59)

São só modelos antigos..vejam o Octavia que está numa das fotos..!


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2006 às 22:08)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Havia de te cair ai um nevão ininterrupto durante uma semana e ficares net e tudo!



Já!!!


----------

